#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  American Dj V4000 "Open en Bloot"

## Davy Gabriels

Bij gelegenheid ligt mijn V4000 open.Daarom zal ik voor de geintereseerden nl enkele foto's posten.
Er wordt namelijk een inschakelvertraging ingebouwd.Want bij het opzetten gebeurt het nog wel eens dan een 16A zekering onderuit gaat.
Daarom is boven de condensatoren het ingangsprintplaatje eruit,hierop komt de vertragingsschakeling.
Op de print is echter alles al voorzien que printbanen,...Het aanpassen gebeurt door mijn leverancier en is volledig gratis.Dat noemen we dus service.

De laatste nieuwe modellen van V4000,hebben deze module al standaard ingebouwd.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Toch een redelijke eindtrap...zo te zien..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Triple S

.... en ideaal, die trafo in het midden. Makkelijker tillen.
Zouden meer merken mogen doen...

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## -Aart-

Apart; _negen_ eindtorretjes per kanaal. Of zit de andere helft aan de "achterkant" van het koelichaam ? (zo aan de print-layout te zien wel, overigens).

Ziet er netjes uit verder. Trafo in het midden is inderdaad fijn, bij de CS800 zit 'ie helemaal rechts en dat tilt niet zo handig.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:negen eindtorretjes per kanaal



zitten er 9 bovenop de koeltunnel,en nog eens 9 eronder.Dus totaal 18 per kanaal.
Verder zijn het 2 trafo's,en aparte gelijkrichting per kanaal.Voedingen van links en rechts werken dus onafhankelijk van elkaar.

----------


## Jori

Waar ik dan nu wel naar benieuwd ben, hoe is de ervaring met deze versterker. of heeft iemand er een goed verglijk van met b.v. de qsc rmx serie of de peavy pv serie

----------


## Davy Gabriels

misschien kan ik binnenkort op een fuif,deze versterker langs een QSC MX3000 zetten.Als mijn collega dan toevallig niets te doen heeft.

Andere mogelijkheid is als den Tom van Cyberdance dan tijd heeft,om er eens een JBL amp langs te leggen.

----------


## PowerSound

Davy, heb je al iets anders gehoord dan jouw V4000 en V3000 als amp ?

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: Davy, heb je al iets anders gehoord dan jouw V4000 en V3000 als amp



Sorry,maar ik antwoord hier gewoon op een vraag die iemand stelt over een vergelijkingstestje...
En als ik op elke posting van jou waarin "Nexo" voorkomt,zo zou moeten antwoorden,dan ben ik effe bezig.

en btw, ik heb ook (weliswaar vroeger occasie gekocht,samen met setjes geluid) QSC,Inkel,Crown versterkers....
Maar dit zijn meer de types in het genre van 2x600W,dus geen echt zware jongens ertussen

----------


## speakerfreak

enne  ff vraagie,  bij deze amp zit zon ringkern trafo geval erin, bij die pv2000 die ik heb niet, is dat dan een heel ander principe?
of is dat bij mij die voeding gewoon?


drive in show: Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## pro`d`user

maar nexo is trouwens wel ff wat anders dan Adj <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

maar nu ff on-topic:
ziet er toch wel redelijk goed uit en jah die trafo in het midden is idd wel makkelijk...
wat stuur je met deze versterker(s) aan???

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## Davy Gabriels

4x bandpass hoorn,2 kasten met RCF 18" en 2 kasten met Beyma 18"

----------


## -Aart-

> citaat:enne ff vraagie, bij deze amp zit zon ringkern trafo geval erin, bij die pv2000 die ik heb niet, is dat dan een heel ander principe?
> of is dat bij mij die voeding gewoon?



Ik denk dat de PV2000 een gewone ("vierkante") trafo heeft. Dat maakt verder voor de prestaties weinig uit, de voordelen van een ringkern zijn grofweg:

- Compacter en lichter
- Kleiner strooiveld
- Hoger redement

Vroeger had ik een lichte voorkeur voor een "normale" trafo omdat ze wat betrouwbaarder leken te zijn. Tegenwoordig maakt het echter niets meer uit wat dat betreft denk ik. Ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar de betrouwbaarheid van de nieuwe amp's met schakelende voeding of zelfs eindtrappen. Ik mag hopen dat die wat beter is als van de meeste PC-voedingen ... <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## RDH

Wie heeft er allemaal *ervaring*  met deze amp.
Omdat ik hier van de professionals <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> hoor dat ie helemaal zo slecht niet is heb ik hem in de overweging voor het laag van m'n SA W-bins (600 watt @ 4 ohm). 

Als deze amp. nix is, heeft er iemand advies?

bedankt,

Remco

----------


## Pino

Hallo allemaal.

Hier in België is ADJ nog niet zo ingeburgerd en bijgevolg ook niet in elke streek verkrijgbaar, laat staan te bekijken en te beluisteren.
Daarom had ik eens graag geweten waar je dit merk, meerbepaald de versterkers,  juist plaatst:
bijvoorbeeld op een schaal van 1 tot 10: 1 is speelgoed (daarom voor zijn doeleinde niet slecht) en 10 is topmateriaal  (denk aan Lab Gruppen, Crest, Crown, Powersoft etc).
Bedoeling is om 4 glijbanen van 300 W RMS aan te sturen. Momenteel gebeurd dit met een PS4500 van Yamaha, maar die is hiervoor eigenlijk ietwat te licht; en ik had daarom gedacht aan een V3000 of V4000 van ADJ. Deze bakken zijn voor mij meer betaalbaar en ik vraag me af of het de moeite waard is om hiervan een of meerdere aan te schaffen , of dat ik beter doorspaar voor een Digam 3000 van Powersoft.
Het gebruik van de versterker zou niet echt intens zijn , maar als hij gebruikt wordt moet hij wel betrouwbaar zijn.

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties
alvast bedankt,
Pino

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Tsja, ik zou zeggen, kom hem maar eens huren...

----------


## rockmeister

> citaat:
> misschien kan ik binnenkort op een fuif,deze versterker langs een QSC MX3000 zetten.Als mijn collega dan toevallig niets te doen heeft.
> 
> Andere mogelijkheid is als den Tom van Cyberdance dan tijd heeft,om er eens een JBL amp langs te leggen.



Is dit trowuens nog gelukt?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Nee,nog geen kans gehad...gaat er toch wel eens van komen hoor.

----------


## rockmeister

http://206.111.219.250/product.asp?P...=1184&cat=Amps

ADJ V5000

Output Power: 1900W RMS Per Channel @ 2 Ohms, 1K Hz, 1% THD; 1300W RMS Per Channel @ 4 Ohms, 1K Hz, 1% THD; 800W RMS Per Channel @ 8 Ohms, 1K Hz, 1% THD: 
(Bridge Mode, Mono): 3000W RMS @ 4 Ohms, 1K Hz, 1% THD; 2100W RMS @ 8 Ohms, 1K Hz, 1% THD 

En dit alles in slechts 2HE, en 22kg....zou adj nu ook met geschakelde voedignen werken?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Het is geen geschakelde voeding, leverancier heeft mij foto's belooft hoe hij er intern uitziet,voorlopig nog even afwachten.

----------


## rockmeister

mag ik vragen wie jou leverancier is? Ik ben ook wel erg benieuwd

----------


## Davy Gabriels

MSL Belgie in Bekkevoort.Zijn Belgische importeur voor B&K duitsland.

----------


## Gielis HJ

Ik had ook al gevraagd bij MSL's aan Fons wanneer die V5000 er waren maar hij zei dat dat nog wel even kan duren. Op de Amerikaanse site van ADJ staat eind april , maar in Europa??

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:hij zei dat dat nog wel even kan duren



Dat is het probleem wat ik altijd heb bij hun. Ze hebben redelijke goede prijzen,maar de bestellingen laten altijd zo lang op zich wachten.
En hebben altijd een uitleg klaar (containers kregen ze niet van schip af, staat nog bij douane zonder papieren, etc...<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## elektrofiel

> citaat: Waar ik dan nu wel naar benieuwd ben, hoe is de ervaring met deze versterker. of heeft iemand er een goed verglijk van met b.v. de qsc rmx serie of de peavy pv serie



nou ik heb hier een PV8.5 staan en die doet na een testrit niets meer en ik krijg hem ook nog niet echt aan de praat<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>


Sound and Light Partners VOF

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:1900W RMS Per Channel @ 2 Ohms







> citaatBridge Mode, Mono): 3000W RMS @ 4 Ohms



Beetje rare specs?

Tot dus ver ben ik nog nooit eerder een amp tegengekomen die in monobrug @ 4 Ohm niet precies evenveel gaf als het totaal van de kanalen op 2 Ohm.


Technici, verklaart u nader...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## luc2366

inderdaad! ben ook al meer dan een maand aan 't wachten op een cd-speler die zogezegd op een container geblokeerd staat wegens 't ontbreken van bep. douanedocumenten...klant blijft dit niet geloven hoor<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> Beetje rare specs?
> 
> Tot dus ver ben ik nog nooit eerder een amp tegengekomen die in monobrug @ 4 Ohm niet precies evenveel gaf als het totaal van de kanalen op 2 Ohm.



Wat ook vaag is:
-dat hij 800w bij 8 ohm is,
-dat hij 1300w bij 4 ohm is,
-dat hij 1900w bij 2 ohm is,
Verschil tussen 8 en 4 ohm is kleiner (500w) dan tussen 4 en 2 ohm (600w).
Volgens mij is het meestal andersom...




> citaat:Technici, verklaart u nader...



Ja idd! Komaa, komaa komaa <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -Aart-

In princiepe zou er natuurlijk gewoon 2 X en 4 X zoveel uit kunnen komen bij 2 en 4 ohm en een gelijke voedingsspanning als bij 8 ohm.

Als dat niet het geval is kan de voeding blijkbaar niet genoeg stroom leveren om daadwerkelijk 1600 of 3200 W te leveren, of de stroombegrenzing spreekt dan aan.

Die verschillen zeggen verder niet zo veel. De maximale stroom loopt bij volle belasting op twee Ohm, de maximale spanning komt er uit als je 'm vol belast op 8 Ohm. 
Blijkbaar kan deze versterker ongeveer twee maal de stroom leveren die er maximaal loopt bij die belasting met 8 ohm . 

Wat wel vreemd is is dat er maar 3KW uitkomt (4 ohm) als je hem brugt. Je zou 3800 W verwachten uit de 1900 die hij per kanaal kan leveren bij 2 Ohm, al helemaal omdat beide kanalen dan in tegenfase staan hetgeen gunstig is voor de voeding.

Ik geloof de spec's niet helemaal. Buiten dat zal toch niemand dat arme ding op twee ohm gaan gebruiken ivm kabelverliezen ?

----------


## CyberNBD

Als je je versterkers vlak achter de speakerstacks zet zodat de kabels zo kort mogelijk zijn lijkt me dat kabelverlies wel mee te vallen toch?

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## groenteboer

ALS de cijfers al eerlijk zijn, zijn ze bij ADJ niet helemaal eerlijk in het opgeven van de omstandigheden waaronder deze meetwaarden zijn verkregen. Ik krijg het vermoeden dat ze het vermogen per kanaal niet gemeten hebben bij beide kanalen vol uitgestuurd ("both channels driven").. Als dat zo is kun je de specs al een beetje realistischer maken door de gebrugde vermogens te delen:

Output Power: 1500W RMS Per Channel @ 2 Ohms, 1K Hz, 1% THD; 1000W RMS Per Channel @ 4 Ohms, 1K Hz, 1% THD....

Als t.z.t. iemand zin heeft kan hij eens langskomen met z'n V5000, hangen we hem hier eens aan een dikke weerstand, kunnen we kijken wat hij nu ECHT eruit krijgt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Joost

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Zal moeilijk zijn om een V5000 te testen,aangezien deze pas eind april beschikbaar zijn.
Ik kan wel altijd eens langskomen met een V4000...maar dan wil ik ook wel eens testresultaten zien van bv QSC RMX2450,MX3000,...

----------


## T-Nuzz

> citaat: Dat is het probleem wat ik altijd heb bij hun. Ze hebben redelijke goede prijzen,maar de bestellingen laten altijd zo lang op zich wachten.
> En hebben altijd een uitleg klaar (containers kregen ze niet van schip af, staat nog bij douane zonder papieren, etc...)



Dat ken ik ook bij de Nederlandse importeur van ADJ. Levertijden zijn echt waardeloos. Niet dat ze zoiets iets zeggen van: "ze zijn nog niet binnen, we bellen wel wanneer ze er zijn". Nee je krijgt iedere keer weer zo'n antwoord van, "je hebt ze donderdag in huis!".Vrijdag nog niks, weer bellen en zo gaat dat rustig 2 maanden door.  

Wordt je niet vrolijk van.

T-Nuzz

Ben ik dan de enige DJ die niet van rode LEDjes houdt???

----------


## Pino

Wel euh ...

Eerst was ik zeer geïnteresseerd in American DJ, maar als ik dit lees over de levertermijnen zijn ze al danig gezakt in mijn achting.
Misschien toch verstandiger zijn en naar QSC gaan of zoiets.
Stel je voor dat je eens wat voor  krijgt met zo'n ding. Hoe lang ben je dat kwijt voor het hersteld is?

Groeten
Pino

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo, 
wat moet zon ADJ V4000 kosten? De specs zien er wel aantrekkelijk uit. Zoals mijn naam al doet vermoeden gebruiken wij zelf QSC, een PLX3002 en een PLX2402. Die 3002 is aan 4Ohm eigenlijk net te licht voor onze baskasjes. (900W@4Ohm). Zo'n ADJ geeft als ik me niet vergis tijdens het typen van dit bericht zo'n 1300 Watt aan 4Ohm. Als de prijs aantrekkelijk is zou ik best wel weer over willen stappen naar een rack wat je met zijn tweeën uit de aanhanger moet tillen. Wat heeft zo'n ADJ voor voordelen tegenover QSC, waar wij verder zeer tevreden over zijn?

Groeten

en zo ist!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: Stel je voor dat je eens wat voor krijgt met zo'n ding. Hoe lang ben je dat kwijt voor het hersteld is



Herstelling is geen groot probleem.Onderdelen zijn goed voorradig.
Enige wat nogal eens misloopt is de toevoer van bv versterkers.Wordt altijd wel een uitleg voor verzonnen:containers die vastzitten aan douane,documenten die verloren zijn,etc...
En als je dan de pech hebt dat je verdeler net door zijn voorraad amps zit,dan moet je wachten.

Prijsindicatie voor de V4000 ligt rond de 1000 incl btw.

----------


## rockmeister

verdeler? worden die adj's bij jullie in bels uitgedeeld? heftig... :Smile:

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:verdeler? worden die adj's bij jullie in bels uitgedeeld? heftig...



Hoe noemen jullie dat in nederland dan?? <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## FiëstaLj

importeur ?
leverancier ?



Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## rockmeister

wij bedoelen met verdelers mensen die naar een arm land gaan om brood uit te delen. Of 3weg verdeel blokken voor stroom ofzo

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:wij bedoelen met verdelers mensen die naar een arm land gaan om brood uit te delen



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> die is goed ja <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Dus belgische verdelers gaan de grens over om ampjes uit delen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> zo had ik het nog niet bekeken...

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:
> importeur ?
> leverancier ?
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting to the MAX !!!



Een importeur is diegene die grote of kleine hoeveelheden producten aan de kleinhandel toelevert. Een leverancier is net hetzelfde.

dusss ... Laten we het maar bij verdeler houden <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## luc2366

inderdaad.
en Stella is bier en heiniken is voor de afwas<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## moderator

en we gaan wer terug nar het oorspronkelijke onderwerp aub...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## rockmeister

Is er al iets bekend over die ADJ v5000

----------


## ronny

voor meer gegevens over de amdj v5000

http://www.adjaudio.com/

dan klikken op amps en de rest vindt je wel.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## rockmeister

ja bedankt maar daar was ik ook al achter...ik zou zeggen lees het hele topic nog eens door  :Smile:  (no offence)

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Wel viel mij op dat de V5000 sneller in de clip hangt dan de V4000.Lijkt erop alsof de voeding iets of wat onder gedimensioneert is voor zijn vermogen



Dat had ik al gedacht. Een voeding die op papier kleiner is en dan nog eens meer vermogen zou kunnen leveren??. Ok dat kan maar dan zou de prijs van de v5000 veel hoger moeten liggen.





> citaat:Wat ook opviel was het (veel) hardere geluid van de koelventilatoren



Dat is waarschijnlijk een trucje van amdj. Hoger toerental, geeft meer koeling, maar ook meer geluid.

conclusie: v5000 geen waardige opvolger van de v4000 :Frown:

----------


## discodeluxe

Idd American Audio is nog niet echt ingeburgerd bij ons in België. Maar toch kan ik je vertellen dat dit zeker geen materiaal is van lage kwaliteit!! Onlangs is er bij ons een ADJ dealer in de streek gestart met de verkoop van ADJ. Ben eens ff een kijkje gaan nemen en het materiaal is dus wel degelijk en kan tegen een stoot!!  :Smile:

----------


## ronny

dat weet ik wel. heb zelf ook producten van amdj. De v4000 doet heel goed zijn werk voor het geld wat hij kost. Ook een collega van ons gebruikt veel amdj en die heeft er ook geen klagen over.

de v5000 daarintegen is toch maar een zwakke opvolger voor de v4000.

mvg
ronny

----------

